# Where can i buy quality plain t-shirts to print on at a good price?



## UNDERDOGG (May 30, 2009)

Best price i got are pro crux for $2 per shirt. I'm looking for another brand and a better price. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## joshthewolf (Jan 17, 2010)

hopefully one of these help

Shirt Space Wholesale t-shirts, blank wholesale clothing, name brand t shirts and sweatshirts.
ShirtSupplier
Wholesale Blank T-shirts ShirtChamp.com


----------



## stadiumgear (Jul 15, 2009)

I use wholesaleimprints.com
and Atlantic coast cotton (accinfo.com)

Lots of brands to choose from and great prices.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

If you have plans to print apparel as a 'business' and will be frequently ordering blank apparel, then I suggest you acquire a tax ID from your state and open an account with a wholesale distributor or with several distributors. Both attaining a tax ID and opening accounts are not difficult tasks. Wholesale Distributors are friendly towards new accounts so don't feel that it may be intimidating. By ordering directly from a wholesale distributor you are eliminating the 'middlemen' sources mentioned in the other posts and paying for an unnecessay service.

Many of the wholesale Distributors have multiple wharehouses. If you're located near one you may be able to have an order placed today, arrive tomorrow. Wholesale distributors are in tight competition with each other so they frequently have sales and will send emails announcing those. They will also send their customers free catalogs. Some wholesale distributors also give single piece pricing the same as the case price.

The wholesalers I do business with are S&S Activewear (my favorite), Broder (my last pick), Staton, Virginia Ts. American Apparel, and Sanmar.

There are many benefits in dealing directly with wholesale distributors; it may be the way to go for you.

- Scotty


----------



## UNDERDOGG (May 30, 2009)

yes i already have a tax id number. thats what i meant to say wholesale distributors. anyone have suggestions? thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

UNDERDOGG said:


> yes i already have a tax id number. thats what i meant to say wholesale distributors. anyone have suggestions? thanks.


We actually have a whole section of the forum for sourcing wholesale blanks:
Find Wholesale Blank T-Shirts and Other Imprintable Products - T-Shirt Forums

Places like the ones Scotty mentioned are great wholesalers. Check out AlphaShirt.com, SanMar.com, TSCApparel.com - between those 3 sites, you'll have more than enough blank items to choose from for a while.

Sometimes you may need to find something special for a customer, and that's where the wholesale blanks forum comes in handy. Someone here usually has a wholesale source for just about anything


----------



## sway9899 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello , just wondering , where can i get pro crux tall tees , and are they the same as NONA-T t-shirts ? where can i find NONA-Ts ? thanks


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

UNDERDOGG said:


> yes i already have a tax id number. thats what i meant to say wholesale distributors. anyone have suggestions? thanks.


My favorite used to be S&S Activewear but now I deal with Sanmar because they give me free shipping. Also because if I order the apparel today, I receive it tomorrow. Shipping time is something you may want to consider when selecting a distributor and many distributors, like Sanmar, have more than one continental location that they ship from. - Scotty


----------



## kmadsen08 (Nov 3, 2010)

Try this site
Wholesale t-shirts and other blank printable shirts at wholesale prices


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

We buy out tees from Carolina Made very good cusomer service and selection.


----------



## pc37075 (Nov 14, 2011)

Try S&S sales, best price around for Screen Printers!


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

where can I buy this shirt
just the shirt style, not the logo


----------

